# Mashed potatoes:



## camper226 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm relying on the experts here at discusscooking.com to give me some hints. 

I need to make, in total, mashed potatoes from 20 lb. of raw potatoes.  At my  disposal I have a 8 quart pressure cooker, as well as a couple of large pots.  I'd like this to go as easy as possible.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 7, 2007)

Start of by going to the closest army barracks and getting some helpers!!!!  20 lbs!!! My fingers are hurting just thinking about that Camper!!

I wish you good luck and a pair of sturdy kitchen gloves. ;-)


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2007)

Preheat your oven to 400 F and put the potatoes directly onto the oven racks and bake for an hour or until done. Cool them enough to handle, remove the potato from the skins, and proceed.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 7, 2007)

Have you thought about skin-on mashed potatoes!!  I like them that way.  dice them up, boil until soft, milk, salt butter.... and start mashing.. DO NOT overwork the potatoes!! 
With that many, you will have to work in batches.  Man are your arms going to be tired.  If you have access to commercial mixers it isn't as bad but doing 20lbs by hand...   that's a bunch...


----------



## camper226 (Dec 9, 2007)

This is how it came off.  

The peeling wasn't as bad as I thought that it might be.  All the peels went into the backyard composter. 

I did two loads of potatoes in the pressure cooker, and one in another pot. (total of three pots). As the pressure cooked potatoes were done, I mashed these in another pot. All the potatoes were eventually put into a large pot for transport to our Church Christmas party.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 9, 2007)

Good job. I regularly make 10lbs of potatoes at synagouge. And I don't even have potato masher, just do it with the back of a serving spoon. No big deal, you get used to after a while.


----------



## kitchengoddess (Jan 4, 2008)

! would dice the potatoes when raw, boil and then easy to mash!


----------



## Constance (Jan 4, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Preheat your oven to 400 F and put the potatoes directly onto the oven racks and bake for an hour or until done. Cool them enough to handle, remove the potato from the skins, and proceed.



Andy, I have just recently learned to make mashed potatoes from baked ones, and I am amazed at how much faster and easier it is. Of course, I only do a few at a time, so I do them in the microwave, but when you're doing that many, the oven will actually be faster.

By the way, camper, when I used to do a big family dinner, I always cooked 10 lbs of potatoes, so your task is not terribly daunting.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Charlie, I never heard of doing it with the back of a serving spoon. Mashing potatoes that is.


----------



## miniman (Jan 4, 2008)

I've started doing mashed potatoes with a ricer - boy does the mash come out silky smooth!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2008)

miniman said:


> I've started doing mashed potatoes with a ricer - boy does the mash come out silky smooth!!


 

I've been using a ricer for a while now and couldn't be happier.  

I grew up in an era when lumps in your mashed potatoes suggested you were inadequate in the kitchen.

These days, lumps are "justified" as being "rustic" or "country-style", I still don't care for them.  

Sorry for the rant.  To each his own.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 4, 2008)

I think resteraunts like leaving chunks of potato to indicate it was really made with potatoes and not the "fake" instant potatoes which would not have lumps.  Image is everything you know!  And we eat as much with our brains as our mouths!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2008)

jabbur said:


> I think resteraunts like leaving chunks of potato to indicate it was really made with potatoes and not the "fake" instant potatoes which would not have lumps. Image is everything you know! And we eat as much with our brains as our mouths!


 

Is that the reason home cooks leave lumps too?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't need lumps to tell me when I'm not eating instant potatoes 
I too prefer lump-free mashed potatoes.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone else like horseradish in their mashed potatoes?


----------



## babetoo (Jan 8, 2008)

ErikC said:


> Anyone else like horseradish in their mashed potatoes?


 
not me , but my DIL does. actually she likes it in almost anything.

babe


----------



## Hungry (Jan 9, 2008)

*Mashed Potato*



ErikC said:


> Anyone else like horseradish in their mashed potatoes?




I have not used Horseradish but, I always put about 1 Tbsp Maynoise along with milk and butter in mine. (Small batch 4 Sm potatoes)

Hungry


----------



## ErikC (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, mayo is nice, too! I also enjoy sour cream, sometimes.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 9, 2008)

Any cheese works well for a change of pace.  Make sure to save the leftovers..  fried potato cakes are one of the best leftovers you can have!!


----------



## Caine (Jan 9, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Is that the reason home cooks leave lumps too?


Those lumps usually come from the gravy, not the potatoes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 9, 2008)

ErikC said:


> Anyone else like horseradish in their mashed potatoes?



Yes!  ...and making note to self to get a ricer.  I've been putting that off for a long time - probably due to drawer space


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 9, 2008)

Caine said:


> Those lumps usually come from the gravy, not the potatoes.



I don't think that's quite true - especially if you have lumpy potatoes and don't use gravy!


----------

